# Cruze automatic transmission issues



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

IMO I doubt the transmission needs replaced. I suspect an easy repair, maybe fluid low or something to do with the battery cables and or battery as the dealer first diagnosed. Has your battery been replaced? I have a 2012 Cruze LS with 117,000 miles, still going. I think you need a second opinion considering you said it worked when the tow truck got there, so I suspect something other than full transmission replacement needed.


----------



## HDCruze (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you for your response. The battery and terminals were replaced which seemed to help for a little bit but then the rough shifting started again shortly thereafter. The issue where it had to be towed happened a little over a month later.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Auto transmission failures were only common in 2011 model years. 2012+ received a "generation 2" 6T transmission that corrected some of the design and shifting flaws from the earlier transmissions.

I would get a 2nd opinion; have the fluid level checked. It sounds as though either the fluid level is low in this one once warmed up, or something is blocking the pump intake.


----------



## Adams (Sep 23, 2019)

HDCruze said:


> Has anyone else had transmission issues with their Cruze? We have a 2013 Chevy Cruze that recently had its transmission replaced at almost 70000 miles and we now have a 2012 Cruze that needs a new transmission at 64000 miles. Both cars are automatics. I keep hearing from both the dealer and Chevy customer service that this is not a known issue with this vehicle but obviously there is a problem if both our cars needed such a big repair at such low miles. Both cars have always been reliable but are now starting to have issues. I am not on here to complain but I feel this is an issue that GM must be aware of. I have always heard people complain about sluggish and rough shifting with their Cruze but for some reason there was never a recall. Has anyone else had to have their transmissions replaced or is there maybe a repair that my Chevy dealer is missing? As far as the 2012, it was shifting roughly and would not engage into reverse. It was diagnosed as an electrical issue due to corroded battery terminals but the problem still persisted after repair. The car then had to be towed back to the dealer due to making a whining noise, stalling and not being able to shift into drive or reverse once it was started again but yet by the time the tow truck driver arrived, it shifted no problem for him. The dealer says the transmission needs to be replaced. Thank you for your information.


I have a 2012 Chevy cruze and have had nothing but recalls. Now the tranmission problems. 5000 mill out of warranty. So a new trans would cost more then the car is worth. Chevy sold so many 2012's I feel that they did not do quality works. The Chevy name is not like it use to be. Sell more and get money more money. Now everyone that trusted in Chevy when buying the car is told needs transmission. This is not right. I heard they recalled sonic transmission but not Crude yet they have the same transmission. To many 2012 were sold. I don't know how they are getting away with this. I also have heard in Calif. There is a federal Emmons warranty extending coverage to 100000 mil working on that now


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Adams said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy cruze and have had nothing but recalls. Now the tranmission problems. 5000 mill out of warranty. So a new trans would cost more then the car is worth. Chevy sold so many 2012's I feel that they did not do quality works. The Chevy name is not like it use to be. Sell more and get money more money. Now everyone that trusted in Chevy when buying the car is told needs transmission. This is not right. I heard they recalled sonic transmission but not Crude yet they have the same transmission. To many 2012 were sold. I don't know how they are getting away with this. I also have heard in Calif. There is a federal Emmons warranty extending coverage to 100000 mil working on that now


General Motors on June 19 recalled more than 21,000 model year 2012 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles manufactured March 1, 2012, to June 29, 2012, and equipped with a 6-speed automatic transmission and 1.8L four cylinder engine. In the affected vehicles, the transmission turbine shaft may fracture. If the transmission turbine shaft fracture occurs during vehicle operation in first or second gear, the vehicle will not upshift to the third through sixth gears, limiting the vehicle's speed. 

The 1.8 used a different transmission than 1.4 Cruzes.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (May 9, 2018)

i'm no expert, but i'd say it's probably low fluid = tranny failure... and have you ever changed out the transmission fluid? i say this because i just did a full transmission flush.. drain and refill 3 times.. which came about because i drained the fluid a few days ago and what came out left me shocked... it was black as night... it didnt have a burnt smell but... but here is the dilly... i bought the car in may 2018... its a 2014 2LT.. i did a drain and refill in september... then did two separate ones in the spring time... and then did another one about a month ago.... Now, 3 of these was done at my dad's place with him draining the fluid...and me adding... and one was done at a local place... so you'd think with basically 4 drain and refills the color would be better than black as night lol.... Plus from the get go, the transmission always seemed to shift hard or not shift well... But after doing the 3 drain and refills with Maxlife full synthetic VI, OMFG the transmission shifts so nice!!!!!! ( when i bought the car it had just under 90k and it now has 115k ) 

Now this leads me to think people ( no fault of their own ) are not doing maintenance ( on time ) or at all...... like if you just google the question for chevy cruze, it gives you such a wide range of an answer LOL

"How often should you change transmission fluid Chevy Cruze?
If your vehicle is a manual *transmission*, expect *to change* your *transmission fluid* anywhere between 30,000 *to* 60,000 miles. Possibly even every 15,000 miles with heavy use. An automatic *transmission* may never need that *fluid* changed, but *can* also need it as soon 30,000 miles."

So if you are like most people who think well, i don't drive my car that hard and all that stuff... and you read this, you'd probably think well, i never need to change the oil in my transmission... or you hear from the mechanics at the dealership, and they say oh you can go 100k before you need to change the fluid... why would you think differently???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush 

AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze 

How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid


----------



## Lajune07$ (Sep 4, 2021)

Can someone help me with my issues I have a 2015 Cruze Liz with 79’000 miles I was driving on the highway when the check engine light came on an the message said transmission fluid hot idol engine can you help me please what can I do?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lajune07$ said:


> Can someone help me with my issues I have a 2015 Cruze Liz with 79’000 miles I was driving on the highway when the check engine light came on an the message said transmission fluid hot idol engine can you help me please what can I do?


Take it to a shop that can drain and refill the transmission fluid to the correct level with new fluid.


----------

